# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Puisten - Artikel

## Leontien

Een puist is een plaatselijke zwelling van de huid als gevolg van een etterige ontsteking.
· In de pubertijd neemt de talgproductie toe, waardoor veel jongens en meiden last krijgen van puisten. Doorgaans verdwijnen deze met het ouder worden.
· Een standaardbehandeling bestaat niet: er zijn vele mogelijkheden. Zo zijn er middelen die de huid reinigen, middelen waarmee de huid afschilfert (zoals Benzoyl peroxide, Salicylzuur) en antibiotica. Het is nog onduidelijk of voedsel (b.v. chocola, varkensvlees, vet) van invloed is. Voor de meesten is het een zoektocht om te ontdekken wat wel en niet werkt. Heb je er veel last van en kom je er zelf niet uit, ga dan naar een huidarts/dermatoloog die je kan helpen.
· Meiden die geringe tot matige last hebben van puisten kunnen de anticonceptiepil Yasmin gaan slikken. Ze verdwijnen dan meestal na een paar maanden en komen niet terug. Heb je last van ernstige acne dan kan Diane-35 uitkomst bieden (bij hele ernstige acne kan dit in combinatie met androcur). Voor jongens bestaat er helaas geen vergelijkbare oplossing. 
· Sommigen hebben minder last van puisten als ze regelmatig onder de zonnebank gaan. 

Bron: http://www.sexwoordenboek.nl/puisten.html

----------

